# Knuckle bone questions



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Just making sure I'm doing this recreational, please don't chew on me chew on this, bone thing right. 

Went to the grocery store and bought beef soup bones...butcher said they were the top of the bone and had been cut but would be ok sized for a pup. Are these the right bones? They look like the ends of a bone.

Also I am keeping them frozen and was wondering if after an hour or so can they be re-frozen or should I chuck them? They only cost about 3 bucks for 4 so no biggie if I have to throw them away.

Are they safe to give in the crate when I am going to be gone for a few hours or are these supervision only and I should stick to stuffed kongs for the crate?

Saphira really seemed to dig these, she had to bark at it and jump on it before she could start consuming it but after the bone was thoroughly intimidated by her, she began to eat away. She's shown no signs of resource guarding and could care less if I touch her while she eats (I don't bug her while she eats but occasionally will pat her as I walk by or drop a treat in her bowl plus I handfeed some meals and others I put in scent boxes) but I noticed that once she got a taste of these she oh so casually took it to the other side of the yard to eat away from me. Do pups get weird over these since they are so high value?

Of course the inevitable pictures....

My carnivorous dragon...

































Thanks,
Ronda


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Those bones are fine for recreational chewing, under supervision. Fridge them for another session and they shouldn't dry out. I don't know if I'd give it in a crate, just my worry-wartness. I did give my pup these when he was that age without me right there and no problems, but you never know!
He was/is raw fed from weaning, so was able to crunch thru chicken bones easily, but was a gulper. It concerned me that he'd try to gulp down a big one. Depends on the dog, of course.
As far as resource guarding, the more often they are given bones to chew, the less valuable they will be. I wouldn't play the take away game to try to get pup to give up the bone once you've rewarded it. Trade for a squeak toy or tug, when you want to take it away.
The pics are adorable, by the way!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the 2nd pic. Those eyes & little toenails - adorable!

I have a local butcher who supplies me with the same type of bones. A great reason to be friends with your butcher. I keep mine in the freezer. Panzer usually has to bury and unbury them a few times before he eats them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Those are exactly PERFECT for recreational bones!!

I leave mine out until either the dogs finish them off or I get tired of stubbing my toes on them.

I recently swept under the couch and found 2 of them from at least a month ago (already pretty well chewed). The dogs went at them again for a few hours and then they wound up under the couch again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i only give my dog center cut femur bones.
make sure the bone is big enough so the dog
can't swallow it.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't leave any chew toys in the crate. Just safer that way. I have always supervised when giving any type of bones, no matter how big. Pieces can break off and if you are not there when that happens, not good. the only thing I leave in the crate is a bowl of ice.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Glad I got the right bones, especially since they were so darn cheap. 

So I'll only give them supervised. How often can she have one? Daily? Once a week? Because I'd like to give her one almost every night if I can get the kind of peace we got last night for almost an hour and a half! She was so content and she hasn't hardly mouthed at all today...coincidence, maybe, but if this provides the outlet for chewing she needs so my poor arms and legs can heal, they are worth a lot more than a buck fifty a pound!

Ronda


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You CAN give them daily just watch our for constipation if she is really eating them. Too much bone will cause problems.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks again and can I bother you with one more question?

Ok I give these to her indoors when I want her to settle and learn how to just hang out in the house on her bed...but she's a puppy and occasionally she gets off the bed and lays next to it on the tile with her bone...or pushes it across the room...or brings it to me...basically the dang bone has been all over my living room. Is this gross to do and I should only give them outside or as long as I mop up afterwards then no biggie? My husband and I just kinda shrugged our shoulders when she did it and figured we swiffer later but our friends/family looked a little shocked that we had raw meat sliding all over our floors.

Thanks
Ronda


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

We don't allow raw bones with meat to be carried all over the house. The big dogs eat theirs outside, the puppy is fed in her crate in the house. She knows she can't bring the bones out of the crate after being reminded a few times. She runs inside and sits waiting for them and then we push the door closed, she can push it open and come out when she is done.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Are they alright for a 9 week old pup? Mummy would like some time out from the snapping/biting :|


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely fine for a young pup, under supervision of course!


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Yay! Will get one out the freezer tonight 

How long do they take to thaw?


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I give them straight out of the freezer. Panzer doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Dino enjoying his knuckle bone today


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Puppy heaven!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I give these kind of bones either frozen or thawed. They seem to last a little longer if frozen, and it's a great treat on a hot day.

I do give them to my pup in her crate; I don't worry about it too much since she's not a "gulper". As long as the bones are too big to swallow, they're pretty safe.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I think Odin is the only dog I know that doesn't like knuckle bones, tried it 5 times now.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Had my first "oopsie" with the knuckle bones. 

Got some fresh, specially ordered and cut ones from the butcher the other day. 

I give these to Saphira when she's loose in the house to keep her quiet and occupied since she can now hurdle the puppy pen and I don't want her crated all the time. So I gave her one of these awesome new bones and she was so good and so quiet chewing on them (usually there is some walking around with the bone and playing with it) that my husband and I got sucked in by a movie and lost track of time.

Well, apparently she got a little too much of the rich stuff and all the good meaty bits because she ended up having diarrhea a few times in the next 24 hrs. I was taking her to work with me anyways (I work at a vet) to have her tummy checked as I thought I felt a tiny umbilical hernia so at least I was able to moniter her thru the day. She remained bright, active, and hungry so I knew it was probably just the marrow from the bone causing the runs but I had to keep that on the down low since our vets are strongly opposed to any kind of raw whatsoever.

Lesson learned...limit time on the ones with tons of marrow. Today's poop is back to normal so all is good again.

Ronda


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

no-one is concerned about any bacteria or anything from having raw meat about the place? I sure would like to relax a bit and stop being so overly germ conscious if I don’t have to be. When I give Koan a bone on the porch I always go behind him when he is done and clean the spot with some diluted bleach water. I also make sure to wipe his mouth and paws where he may have some blood on him. I would never even dream of letting him eat freely in the house as I have a 19 month old and do not want her to touch any raw meat spots where he may have had his bbone.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't let my dogs drag around raw either. (Not so much for bacteria reasons, rather that any kind of food drug around the carpet will get it nasty) It's either fed outside where I don't have to worry about clean up, fed in the kitchen or kennel where I can easily clean up or fed on a towel that I can just pick up and toss in the wash.

I don't however clean off paws and mouths. My dogs are pretty good about cleaning up themselves and each other. xDD


----------

